# Blue line tsunami wavemaker



## Stingray81 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has ever owned or even heard about the blue line tsunami wave maker??? I have the chance to get one for cheap..I can't find anything on them.

Can use any help I can get.


----------



## Stingray81 (Jun 21, 2011)

*blue/green reef chromis being agressive?>!*

just put in a baby 1" blue hippo tang 2day after being in QT for 3 weeks, when i put him in the reef chromis started "tail butting" him which in my experience is a sign of aggression. It looks as if the blue tang is trying to establish territory by pushing the chromis back it looks like they have chilled out a little, now they' re both swimming along and only butt tails occasionally. Is this something i should be worried about? i can probably get the chromis out pretty easily and isolate him for awhile. I think they should chill out if i leave them be...just don't want the blue tang to get hurt.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

The Tang won't get hurt by the lil Chromis. They should chill soon. New surroundings and all. And I will assume small confines than the DT.


----------

